# Do you think Bob Woolmer will get justice?



## gaurav_indian (Mar 27, 2007)

Do you think Bob Woolmer will get justice?

Seeing the progress in investigation and the pressure from ICC and others i dont think he will ever get justice.
What are your views?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2007)

They have got the guy,but they won't disclose it till the end of WC.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 27, 2007)

Its got to be one of the pak team, not necessarily the players but some other officials.
One bookie of Pak said that no bookie would kill him because they would gain nothing by killing a coach.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 27, 2007)

Well he is lucky did not die in india. lool. He will surely get a justice when they are people to get the justice for him. I too really wants to know who did this act.


----------



## iMav (Mar 27, 2007)

i just hope it wasnt irrate fan as there were 3 fans in hotel who chked out the day after woolmer died


----------



## alok4best (Mar 28, 2007)

I didnt happen to Cronje  and guess will not happen with Bob too..


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 27, 2007)

I dont know whether he will get or not but the whole idea of this justice thing is weird.
   Apparently  someone thought Pakistanis should get justice for the miserable performance of their team killed Bob Woolmer. Now how friends of Bob woolmer wants justice for him is gotta get pretty interesting.


----------

